
Tactical Cyber Rifle Is a Glimpse into the Future of Warfare - bootload
http://www.popularmechanics.com/military/weapons/a17802/cyber-capability-rifle-ausa-2015-demo/
======
platz
"This particular device, which took 10 hours to build and cost just about
$150, uses a Raspberry Pi, Wi-Fi radio, and antenna to take advantage of a
known exploit in Parrot quadcopters. The rifle shape, meanwhile, is mostly for
kicks. ".

This is the future of warfare?

~~~
mc32
Isn't that the present (state) of cyber warfare (aside from the formfactor
effects)?

------
slavik81
I guess this is just for use against insurgents with off-the-shelf
quadcopters? Parrot was likely not designing its quadcopters with air-tight
security in mind. Civil UAVs are unlikely to be attacked and, worst comes to
worst, losing the occasional quadcopter is just a cost of business. Military-
grade UAVs, on the other hand, are going to be designed with an expectation
that they'll be attacked by sophisticated opponents. Finding exploits would be
tough, as the link would probably be encrypted and the design would be secret.

------
mc32
Imagine if Amazon delivery drones took off --and someone had this along their
path. I still don't know how Amazon plans to address rogue actors trying to
rustle their drones for their freight.

~~~
danielbarla
Most of these drone disabling and hijacking exploits we see involve disabling
or overriding the original controller's signal. I am pretty sure Amazon
delivery drones would be fully autonomous (like a Google car), meaning that
these attacks wouldn't work on them.

It's not like you couldn't swat them with a baseball bat, but that's a
different question.

